# Unflavored sugar free metamucil



## clack013 (Jul 6, 2007)

Has anyone taken this? I would like to try if but have not found it anywhere. Can anyone compare this to regular metamucil, I am thinking maybe it is less likely to ferment and cause gas etc.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

It is the psyllium not the sugar which is the fermenting problem.Sugar is readily absorbed (why you get a sugar rush after having a lot of sugar) so not much gets to the colon to be fermented. The fibers in metamucil get to the colon and can cause problems there.You might try citrucel as some people find that fiber which should not be fermented easier to tolerate.


----------



## clack013 (Jul 6, 2007)

Thankyou for replying. I tried citrucel for a little while and it didn't seem to work but I am thinking about trying it again now that I am taking culturelle. Fibercon should not ferment right? Does fibercon have any downsides?


----------

